# UberDriver App v. 3.7



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone using the new version with navigate? Also, riders can now input destinations! But there is a catch..driver won't be able to know the destination until you press Begin Trip. The ping layout is a big circle count down. You can't really tell the riders pick up address and rating.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Remy,

Where are you? I'm in LA and looked to update yesterday but no joy.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I don't have the new version yet. In the email they sent it looks like you can get rider imfo by tapping the three dots on the top right.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I wish they'd bring back the 'cancel' switch when we're in travel-mode for those serious problem riders that can (and sometimes _do_) get out of hand.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Remy,
> 
> Where are you? I'm in LA and looked to update yesterday but no joy.


You need to be in wifi mode to download.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Yes, I remember that part so I logged out, shut down the phone even and then the reverse w/ WiFi. Still the same old; no option to update.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I don't have the new version yet. In the email they sent it looks like you can get rider imfo by tapping the three dots on the top right.


If you use navigate you can press overview to get back to normal screen and pinch in n out zoom. 3 dots will let you see the rider n rating.


The Geek said:


> Yes, I remember that part so I logged out, shut down the phone even and then the reverse w/ WiFi. Still the same old; no option to update.


when you try to login did a window pop up for update?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

No update in my backwater city Sydney


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> No update in my backwater city Sydney


I think this is testing phase for california. And also within california all uberx or all uber are able to go to other markets and drive.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

"when you try to login did a window pop up for update?"

Negative; that's what I was aiming for. That's also why I asked what city you are in as maybe there's a 'directionality' to the new software's roll-out. Maybe a small market first for 'advanced beta' if you will.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

The Geek said:


> "when you try to login did a window pop up for update?"
> 
> Negative; that's what I was aiming for. That's also why I asked what city you are in as maybe there's a 'directionality' to the new software's roll-out. Maybe a small market first for 'advanced beta' if you will.


Im bayarea.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Now it makes sense. Probably keeping it close-to-home until sure all the kinks worked out.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

The new look.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Now it makes sense. Probably keeping it close-to-home until sure all the kinks worked out.


But typically UBER has decided to treat their drivers like mushrooms - keep 'em in the dark and feed them BS!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I had three riders today input destinations, all LAX. The one place every LA Uber driver can get to in their sleep.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I had three riders today input destinations, all LAX. The one place every LA Uber driver can get to in their sleep.


Wait! WTF? So you're running the new software down here?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Is there a trick for forcing an app update? I tried logging out, quitting the app and rebooting the phone. Just realized that I had an OS update so I'm waiting for that to finish.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Wait! WTF? So you're running the new software down here?


No, it's the same software, but a destination comes up when you push "begin trip" if the rider imputed it.

Ironic that I've only seen it so far for the one place that no driver needs the address to. Plus I always say "going to LAX?" as soon as I see the luggage I'm about to help load in the car.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Ugh stuck at 4.3.2


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I did that update to iOS 7.1.1 a while ago, then read (from Uber) that they don't want us updating Apple software. Great; just leave us open to a MITM attack to nick some rider details. Not very forward thinking re InfoSec our Uber Friends. that and I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts that every drivers' vault password is their app password. Not wise Uber.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

The Geek said:


> I did that update to iOS 7.1.1 a while ago, then read (from Uber) that they don't want us updating Apple .


Oops. Didn't get that memo.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

The Geek said:


> I did that update to iOS 7.1.1 a while ago, then read (from Uber) that they don't want us updating Apple software. Great; just leave us open to a MITM attack to nick some rider details. Not very forward thinking re InfoSec our Uber Friends. that and I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts that every drivers' vault password is their app password. Not wise Uber.


Thought they just didn't want anyone updating iOS because the phone was jailbroken for their app.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Thought they just didn't want anyone updating iOS because the phone was jailbroken for their app.


Phone's not jail-broken; quite the opposite - it's 'jailed' in the MDM sense up the ying-yang.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ya phn not jailbroken. MDM keeps it lock and easy to manage for uber IT guys. 

By the way, the new version is pretty cool. I'm driving and get a ping so I accept and press navigate and I'm on my way! The gps has voice turn by turn and will tell the address location left or right side of the street.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

remy said:


> By the way, the new version is pretty cool. I'm driving and get a ping so I accept and press navigate and I'm on my way! The gps has voice turn by turn and will tell the address location left or right side of the street.


So they expect me to look down at that tiny little iPhone screen instead of my nice Android phone with a 5" screen running Google Maps? 
Which also gives me turn by turn, tells me what lane I should be in, accounts for traffic, construction, road closures, etc... and has a nice soothing British female voice (IVONA) I added myself.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

remy said:


> Ya phn not jailbroken. MDM keeps it lock and easy to manage for uber IT guys.
> 
> By the way, the new version is pretty cool. I'm driving and get a ping so I accept and press navigate and I'm on my way! The gps has voice turn by turn and will tell the address location left or right side of the street.


Where are you located Remy?


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Where are you located Remy?


Napa. I believe this new version is at its testing phase and if drivers encounters problems we need to submit them. Then they will just keep updating it. I like it! I take the same route to get to a freeway and used google and compared to UberDriver app. Almost the same but uber I like! Yes, the little screen is little but I can see it plus voice turn by turn. The voice is ok and I turn it off. I prepare ahead of time of the turns. If you don't want to use the gps just press Overview it will go back to normal. Press navigate again it resumes. I haven't encountered misplaced pickup yet but really can't do anything about that as it is the users end.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> So they expect me to look down at that tiny little iPhone screen instead of my nice Android phone with a 5" screen running Google Maps?
> Which also gives me turn by turn, tells me what lane I should be in, accounts for traffic, construction, road closures, etc... and has a nice soothing British female voice (IVONA) I added myself.


Yes true about google will tell you which lane to be in and thats cool feature. We must not let the gps drive for us lol. If the gps says turn or exit with the arrow showing us then be prepared. I used to work for public transportation and paratransit as a bus operator and we use to map it out on piece of paper address to address and looking at Atlas book. So gps is a heaven!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It seems that the newer app is not broadly available. I tried having the Uber iPhone on my wifi and logged off and turned the phone off. There was no prompt to download the new version when I restarted everything.

As the screen shot shows and as a poster pointed out on reddit, the app is now full screen, so you do not see the battery level indicator.

The reddit post also said that the ending of a trip is not a two step process anymore. Its "one and done."


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

When you press navigate it goes on full screen and you can't pinch zoom. When ending the trip it has Ending Trip which you must press and goes to riders rating. Same process.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Woohoo! I got 3.7.1 today!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Woohoo! I got 3.7.1 today!


We are missing out on the fun in Sydney still only on v3.6.2


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Woohoo! I got 3.7.1 today!


Yay!!!


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> We are missing out on the fun in Sydney still only on v3.6.2


You don't need that Sydney. You have the experience already. You know your streets.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

remy said:


> You don't need that Sydney. You have the experience already. You know your streets.


There's a lot of newbies that could do with the help. If all they have is a Tom Tom then a google map-based program will help in the built up areas. Yep I have 28 years of proving the world is round!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> There's a lot of newbies that could do with the help. If all they have is a Tom Tom then a google map-based program will help in the built up areas. Yep I have 28 years of proving the world is round!


ROUND?!?! My world is shattered I tell you! Why is the map on the phone flat then? Heh, answer me _that_ toughguy!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Geek said:


> ROUND?!?! My world is shattered I tell you! Why is the map on the phone flat then? Heh, answer me _that_ toughguy!


Now you've got me....I always thought that by ending up at the same place, I had not driven off any edges.....hmmm Apple better build a Spherical iPhone quick or I'll go nuts !!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Gee, I got an upgrade today as well! Of course it was only to 3.6.2! Its so nice to know you are bringing up the rear.


----------



## 80002 (Jun 16, 2014)

In California. Got the update earlier this week. Nav today seems to be based on Apple Maps, took me to a locked gate entrance, put into GMaps and took different route, around the gate. Also no name of client on countdown screen (handy for knowing who it is before accepting).


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

80002 said:


> In California. Got the update earlier this week. Nav today seems to be based on Apple Maps, took me to a locked gate entrance, put into GMaps and took different route, around the gate. Also no name of client on countdown screen (handy for knowing who it is before accepting).


It will show you. Its in the center of the circle.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

The Geek said:


> ROUND?!?! My world is shattered I tell you! Why is the map on the phone flat then? Heh, answer me _that_ toughguy!


Actually, now maps can be shown 3D! Lol


----------



## 80002 (Jun 16, 2014)

remy said:


> It will show you. Its in the center of the circle.


Here's what mine looks like...


----------



## sierralx (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm still with the old version :/


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Some drivers in Charlotte have received it and others have not.

Not sure what the rhyme or reason is. Also, the old version shows destinations as well. It's also not until you start the trip but instead of saying "drop off as directed" it will say the address. They enter it by doing a fare estimate. The charlotte GM met with a bunch of us the other day and we tested it out since he had no clue you could enter destinations.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Just got my first ride today where the rider entered the destination. I had the option to use nav to destination.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Just got my first ride today where the rider entered the destination. I had the option to use nav to destination.


Nice. Uber has moved right into the 90's now. Righteous


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

I dont like the new version, because where the ridrr is on the map before accepting. 
You dont see the battery charg of your phone, you have to go to info to see if the request is for suv or black.
I would like the old version back!


----------



## rckymtnrideshrdriver (Jun 17, 2014)

You actually can go into the waybill and see the address....as soon as I arrived a pop up came up saying "destination entered" I then went into the waybill and saw it in there. It's pretty nice to be able to key it into waze while I wait on the rider (not a fan of the uber app's nav, but it is functional, I guess).


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Now you've got me....I always thought that by ending up at the same place, I had not driven off any edges.....hmmm Apple better build a Spherical iPhone quick or I'll go nuts !!


You need to go Android if you want a curved screen... Android is far superior to iOS anyway.


----------

